# stepping into a new world



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Congratulations and very exciting. Can't wait to hear how it goes. Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Good Luck! I am so proud of all the work and effort you've put into training! So much I could say about this; few understand where how far you you've come. good luck good luck good luck! I'm so super nervous for you guys but I know you'll do great, after all you won't be loading a gun on the bucket


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

krazybronco2 said:


> tomorrow Belle and i will be running our first field trial (Qualifier) it is a diff world for us since all we have run are hunt test. but we have put the work in for the last 9 months or so. this is a big step for us. a little history on belle, i originally got belle as a dog to go pick up my ducks when hunting never dreamed of running a FT. well we are doing that tomorrow at the Atlanta Retriever Club trial we run 4th. going to try and take it one series at a time and one bird at a time.


You're going to be HOOKED! It's addictive!

Good Luck in the Qualifying!

FTGoldens


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

GOOD LUCK to you and Belle!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Good luck! I hope you enjoy your day with your girl and leave with a big smile on your face! It's quite an accomplishment to get all the way to running the Q!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

krazyb


Good luck at your trial. You are competing against some heavy hitters I think.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

He's still in third series :clap:?:clap:?:clap:?


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

MillionsofPeaches said:


> He's still in third series :clap:?:clap:?:clap:?


That's AWESOME!!!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Made it to the forth!!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

MillionsofPeaches said:


> Made it to the forth!!


Go Belle GOOO!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Sending lots of positive vibes your way!


----------



## krazybronco2 (May 21, 2015)

We finished the trial and ended up with a JAM. the land tests were not easy but fair then they got to the water and it was game on. but I'm proud of my girl we still have a lot of work to do and will post pics of the setup when i get them uploaded. Belle did just about everything i asked her to do, our only down fall was the long retired on 250yard down the shore mark. if i judge ever says its just a double expect the pucker factor to go WAY up. but ended up having to handle on the long retried because we where just the second dog to run and had nothing to go off of.

and yes she is not golden but she is the "odd" color for labs.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

I can't tell you how proud I am of you, Ben!! You are proof that hard work pays off and that you can do this on your own!!!


----------



## krazybronco2 (May 21, 2015)

here are the test in order from today. again these in my opinion were very fair and the judges got the answers they were looking for.

first series was a land triple with a long retired all thrown left to right.









second series was a land blind you loose sight of the dog for about 5-10 seconds about half way through the blind, but you could move up but my personal recommendation is don't move in to the shade. (handlers error on that one)









third was a water blind. handlers were instructed 4 dry on the first point and swimming to the second point. and off the second point you loose the dog for a little bit just hope that verbal gets the dog to drive back.









the 4th series was a water double with a long retired down the shore. like i said if the judges say it is just a double be prepared.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Awesome - CONGRATS. I have been holding my fingers crossed today for another chocolate lab as well. She only had a handle in the last series on a 225 yard water mark. Ended up with a JAM as well! Go chocolate labs!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations!! First time out and getting a JAM. Very cool!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

krazyb

Congratulations! Nice work!


----------



## tpd5 (Nov 7, 2013)

That is great news!


----------



## tpd5 (Nov 7, 2013)

I just made the connection that you are the Ben that was at Midlands training today. Congrats again!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Who are you I was there too!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Ha I just made the connection you were the guy with the kennel running all those dogs!


----------



## tpd5 (Nov 7, 2013)

haha. Only ran three dogs but yea that's me


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Oh I didn't count lol it was hot! I was the one taking the birds from you when you ran the yellow lab


----------



## krazybronco2 (May 21, 2015)

tpd5 said:


> I just made the connection that you are the Ben that was at Midlands training today. Congrats again!


yeah thats me millions of peaches and i train a lot together and we have busted our butts this summer training getting belle ready for her last 2 finished passes and to run some Quals, her young dog proof to run some derbies and her older dog to run master and finished here shortly (just have to get through seasoned). it was also nice to meet you today hope you come out and help support midlands. and if i remember correctly you have a very nice golden! also word today was you are running test dog at the master nationals.


----------



## tpd5 (Nov 7, 2013)

krazybronco2 said:


> yeah thats me millions of peaches and i train a lot together and we have busted our butts this summer training getting belle ready for her last 2 finished passes and to run some Quals, her young dog proof to run some derbies and her older dog to run master and finished here shortly (just have to get through seasoned). it was also nice to meet you today hope you come out and help support midlands. and if i remember correctly you have a very nice golden! also word today was you are running test dog at the master nationals.


I just moved to SC from Massachusetts a month ago. I plan on being very active with Midlands. Seems like a great group of people.


----------

